# Squatting in Southern California, new



## Kamil (Jul 23, 2012)

hullo there! I been squatting and couch surfing for about 8/9 months, my current location being a roofless bedouin like setting in the fascist police state of Cypress. I spend most of my time trying to get to shows or protests. I play guitar, skate, put up some stencils here and there. We got some tribal drums n shit and a camcorder n we wanna start making surreal lo-fi skate videos and document local street art or whatevers dope. I'v been failry asexual and largely celibate (a self-disciplining thing) but I'm looken to get back into "doing stuff" I suppose. I'm bisexual (heteramorous) and tho I live life as a male, I have chosen a feminine spiritual path for myself and enjoy dressing in drag.

Ima vegetarian and drink and smoke everyday, almost always spending what money I have on substance before food so I get minni panic attacks all the time from what fellow travelers has told me is either low blood pressure/blood sugar or possibly anemia. But what the hell u gonna do? Im looking into traditional/herbal/homeopathic medicine and faith-based mind over matter shit, I dont believe in alot of modern doctors and bullshit like that.

I dont really consider myself an "anarchist" per se because even though I'm opposed to the existance of the capitalist state apparatus in First World Imperialist countries but am supportive of national liberation movements in Third World countries that dont describe themselves as anarchists. I like the broad term 'revolutionary anti-imperialism' ( think Wheather Underground, the Anti-Imperialist International Brigades, Carlos the Jackal). However I am a preety big fan of Kropotkin and Bakunin and show up at alot of anarchist events n what not. Right now alot of my pamphleteering is focused on medical marijuana, GLBTQ rights, and anti-zionism.

If anyone is squatting in Long Beach or is down for a trip to colorado or oregon sometime soon hit me up! Or if u share any of my interests reach out because I'm new to this and feel like a fish out of water.


----------



## CrypticCosmic (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey man, Im going to be in socal next week, we should meet up and blaze one, Im interested in hearing more about you idea of "revolutionary anti-imperialism" lol but Im also making my way up to Oregon, I have friends that way and meeting up with a friend in Eugene and hitching to seattle for the Hemp fest.. If your down we should meet up and make our way up that way,,


----------



## Kamil (Jul 24, 2012)

Im down to kickit when u out here. im not sure how i wanna plan my trip up north, like when and stuff. never hitched long distances


----------



## MuddyPassion1993 (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm down to kick it. I'm also here in Orange County. I just made my account on here. Trying to get the hang of things. I use to live in Cypress myself. It's a complete yuppie town hahaha. But yeah I'm down to kick it and what not. I'm curre currently down on my luck and just roaming around.


----------

